# [REQUEST]Soft Keys for 4.0.4?



## djxsilence (Oct 24, 2011)

So i have a question. I know that under the Gummy Rom thread, that there's a specific file for soft keys for each gummy version out, at least for the dx. I'm assuming that zip won't work for say... Boosted ICS or any of the other 4.0.4 roms out there. does anyone have a zip that will work for the other roms? i know that there are ones that are based on either 4.0.1 or 4.0.3., but no 4.0.4.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

They have to be done for each specific build of each rom. Boosted has them enabled by default and AOKP/Gummy has a toggle for them which leaves them only missing from CM9. I fail to see what your asking for here, slim key mod for every rom?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

As angel said the SSK are build specific and there is a set I made for boosted ics but there for build 1 and they will not work on build 2 without causing a boot loop. If your looking for them on boosted ics then be patient as they will be added soon to his nightlys. If you are looking for a set that works on 4.0.4 across the board then your outta luck cuz it just isn't possible.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## djxsilence (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok yea what i was asking if there was a soft keys mod that worked across the board. but i guess not. i didn't also know that boosted had it set up by default. thanks guys


----------



## emcphers (Jun 16, 2011)

how about an ssk mod for cm9?


----------

